# Clearance between inner rim and coilover



## DiegosAnotherr1 (Sep 24, 2013)

I tested fitted some wheels today, and the inner rim is touching my coilover. Is spacers all I need? How much clearance between the inner rim and coilover considered safe? Does the distance between the rim and coilover change as the suspension travels up and down or when I turn left or right? The wheel is pretty aggressive so I'm hoping to get the smallest spacer possible.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

its a static fitment there for it never changes you only need a few mm of clearance so a 5 or 8mm spacer would be more than enough


----------



## DiegosAnotherr1 (Sep 24, 2013)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> its a static fitment there for it never changes you only need a few mm of clearance so a 5 or 8mm spacer would be more than enough


Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> its a static fitment there for it never changes you only need a few mm of clearance so a 5 or 8mm spacer would be more than enough


Yep :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## naterizzle (Feb 10, 2014)

What is a normal or average stock inner rim clearance? Trying to figure out if my 2003 Passat Wagon can take 18x8 with 50 offset without spacers (my other option I'm looking at is 18x8 44 offset). With the 50, the inner rim would lose 25.7mm of clearance (19.7 with 44).

This will be with stock suspension, but I will likely move to H&R Prokit springs with 1.3 F / 1.0 R drop.

On a seperate note, if spacers are required, what lugs size would I need for VW factory upgrade rims? Ball seat?

Any input?


----------



## Zudofest (Aug 13, 2012)

Im also having the same dilemma, sorry dont mean to hijack your thread but you're actually getting responses from people. :laugh:

Im trying to run 18x8 et31 on my mk4 jetta with 205 40r18 tires...what size spacers/adapters do you guys recommend?
Would a 25mm or 20mm spacer poke too much?


----------



## naterizzle (Feb 10, 2014)

Zudofest said:


> Im also having the same dilemma, sorry dont mean to hijack your thread but you're actually getting responses from people. :laugh:
> 
> Im trying to run 18x8 et31 on my mk4 jetta with 205 40r18 tires...what size spacers/adapters do you guys recommend?
> Would a 25mm or 20mm spacer poke too much?


Try putting your info into http://www.willtheyfit.com/. That's what I used to figure out my clearance deltas, but would still like some info from people regarding real world fitment


----------



## Zudofest (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you sir. :thumbup:


----------

